# Howdy from Texas, USA!



## aubbiekins (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I have to say, I think I'm in the minority here. Anyone else from the USA on this board? =)

Anywho, I have 1 girlie mouse and 1 male mouse (he was "accidentally" in the tank with the girls at the pet store and I mistakenly bought him instead of another girl), and they had 9 babies on Jan 2nd of this year. Luna has been a great mother, and Scabbers has been a great Dad. Unfortunately I was not aware that female mice can get pregnant right after having a litter, so since Dad has been in there being a babysitter the entire time, I am quite certain she is pregnant again. However, all of the babies are doing great! I just checked this morning and almost all of them had their eyes fully open! It's very exciting. I will be posting pictures of the babies and parents to find out what colors they are, since there was quite a variety of colors in the litter!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

hey Texas! I am from Kansas.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello from Cali, and welcome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

And hello from Arkansas! We've got you surrounded. :shock: I look forward to photos!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin, welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello from a fellow Texan!


----------



## aubbiekins (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! From what I can tell my male is a self black (but he might be a dark blue since he's more of a charcoal color) my female is a broken gold, and boy did they have a rainbow litter! I think I have 3 agouti's, 2 gold's, 3 broken blacks (with really super cute markings!!!!), and possibly an even marked blue girl! I'm really excited about these guys!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What color eyes does your broken "gold" have? I'm not familiar with that term, but I do know my argentes (pink-eyed agouti) look like gold.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey! from the Frozen Northland! Welcome!

We are pix addicts so give us pix!


----------

